# Using a swivel



## Jason Keppler (Aug 29, 2019)

Just curious if many of you use a swivel to attach a lure to your line? Are there good or had times to use one? Thanks for your advice! 

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## brad crappie (Sep 29, 2015)

I use them casting for eyes, for quick lure changes! Plus little clips for ice fishing


----------



## kit carson (Jan 24, 2016)

Same here use them for ice fishing and open water jigging for walleye 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## bustedrod (May 13, 2015)

swivels a must for me since i fish erie , even on inland waters it helps keep line twist down


----------



## Harvest Time (Sep 29, 2015)

We use them trolling for eyes with spoons.


----------



## Lewzer (Apr 5, 2004)

I only use snap swivels for twisting lures like cp swings, beetle spins, spinner baits...lures that twist your line. 
Otherwise I use plain snaps or tie directly to the lure. Plain snaps are much cheaper than ball bearing swivels.


----------



## Tbomb55 (Nov 27, 2008)

Lewzer said:


> I only use snap swivels for twisting lures like cp swings, beetle spins, spinner baits...lures that twist your line.
> Otherwise I use plain snaps or tie directly to the lure. Plain snaps are much cheaper than ball bearing swivels.


I was told by an accomplished walleye guy to never use a snap swivel on cranks, saying they hurt the lure's action. He uses a swivel about three feet up the line and then a clip at the lure.


----------



## hatteras1 (Jan 18, 2011)

I use a swivel on all my spinning reels because the line spins every cast, where a baitcaster, the line unspools parallel to the direction of the cast. The snap locks open too easy and tying directly can stall a good bait. duolock swivels are my choice and can be purchased with or without swivels. (Any SMALL) spool, esp. spinning reels are terrible for twisting, esp. with a jig,but a swivel a foot up the line solves that.
I don't use ball bearing swivels freshwater, as they're too expensive and only need them with heavy pulling baits. the light baits work fine with a stainless swivel. I do use them for salt water, but they don't last. even the best swivels plug up with the fine sand.


----------



## berkshirepresident (Jul 24, 2013)

I use a swivel of some kind on almost everything that I cast. It's simply faster and easier to switch lures this way...and I don't need 146 rods on my casting deck.
My failure rate is less then one fish per decade. 
That said, always go with the SMALLEST swivel that you can get away with....and don't buy cheap swivels. Eagle Claw and Cabelas have treated me well.


----------



## dirtandleaves (Sep 28, 2009)

I only use snaps, never swivels. Either a #0 or #1 size


----------



## hatteras1 (Jan 18, 2011)

dirtandleaves said:


> I only use snaps, never swivels. Either a #0 or #1 size


I use light tackle and 1/32 jibs on a light spinning reel with 4lb. I make long casts and they twist like a helicopter. I get so much line twist, so I use the smallest swivel and no snap. 
I also drag the line every once in awhile


----------



## 1basshunter (Mar 27, 2011)

I use an inline swivel with about a 3” lead and a plan snap for quick lure change out


----------



## hatteras1 (Jan 18, 2011)

1basshunter said:


> I use an inline swivel with about a 3” lead and a plan snap for quick lure change out










Speed clips are cool for tiny jigs


----------



## 1basshunter (Mar 27, 2011)

hatteras1 said:


> View attachment 342801
> 
> Speed clips are cool for tiny jigs


Quiet don’t tell anybody


----------



## 27482 (Apr 16, 2011)

Use both brands.

<https://stringease.com/products/fastach-clips?variant=46185446222>











<https://mustad-fishing.com/products/fastach-clips>


----------



## Dave_E (Apr 6, 2004)

Lewzer said:


> I only use snap swivels for twisting lures like cp swings, beetle spins, spinner baits...lures that twist your line.
> Otherwise I use plain snaps or tie directly to the lure. Plain snaps are much cheaper than ball bearing swivels.


Like Lewzer, I use swivels for any bait that turns or twists. I use the smallest I can for the situation.

For everything else I tie direct. I like the feel better than when using clips.


----------



## Morrow (Jul 29, 2018)

I don't understand the myth that swivels are harmful to your rig. I think like in most cases when you are asking for advice on rigs, this is another example of habits and the old "I've fished this way for 20 years so I don't need to hear otherwise".

The only way a swivel (snap or not) would hurt rig action would be if it was used by someone who doesn't know how to use it. Those cases would be choosing an improper size/weight based upon your rod and the body of water you are fishing. If you put the biggest swivel you can find on there and it weighs more than your jig or whatnot on the other end it's obvious it's going to affect the action.

If you attach your lures directly to the snap...


Spoiler



...it's going to hurt the action.



Learn a surgeon's loop and run leaders. Ah but leaders are another can of worms that some people are going to say they never use... 

Anyway, as long as you are catching fish who cares what people use. When you've been at it long enough everyone tends to think they know what's best in a given situation.


----------



## Lewzer (Apr 5, 2004)

Oh I definitely don't think I know best. There are many ways to skin a kitty cat.
That's why I like fishing with other people to see how they do things.. I keep an open mind and if something makes sense, well who am I to challenge or say that's wrong. I am more than happy to try something different too. I might learn a thing or two in the process.

Situations where using a swivel are WRONG...D) on a suspending jerkbait. snap jerking a blade bait, I definitely don't use one swimming a fluke or a worm. I don't like them on a jig either.

I use snaps under a slip bobber to connect my snelled hook to the fireline. Anytime I have hooks with live bait I use snaps to connect the snell to the fireline. I use them on crankbaits trolling but once I find one that I'm staying with. I'll tie them directly with a Rapala loop knot. On a blade bait.

Worms, flukes, jigs I typically tie direct.

Ball bearing swivels are 3 for a buck. Snaps 25 for about a buck. Tying directly means I have to respool with new fireline in the middle of summer because I cut it so many times, I'm down to the mono backing.


----------



## 1mecheng (Jul 28, 2009)

I will use swivels (as small as possible, for the intended lures) most of the time. The convenience of not having as much line twist in my spinning setups plus the ease of lure/bait change makes it a no-brainer in my book.
However, swivels do not work well with topwater baits like poppers, frogs, Jitterbugs, etc. because they make the bait nose down too much which negatively affects the lures action in the water.
One important note: make your knot to the swivel applicable to the type of line. Knot strength can be affected by the type of knot used and the line you have spooled. For this reason, I like using the Palomar Knot to tie on most of my swivels, esp. with braid and fluoro lines that slip easily.


----------



## 1MoreKast (Mar 15, 2008)

Great comments here. In some cases a snap or swivel improves action. My favorite reference to this is the Big Joshy swimbait. Tied directly to the jig you get your typical paddle tail action while the nose stays straight, cutting through the water. But when attaching the snap, the bait will wobble slightly side to side acting similar to a dying bait fish.


----------



## berkshirepresident (Jul 24, 2013)

1mecheng said:


> However, swivels do not work well with topwater baits like poppers, frogs, Jitterbugs, etc. because they make the bait nose down too much which negatively affects the lures action in the water.


It's a Free Country...but I can't tell you how many bass I caught on Jitterbugs and Hula Poppers fishing farm ponds when I was growing up in Geauga County with a swivel.
Think about how often you fish those lures at night...and how much easier it is to switch lures or baits with a swivel...in the dark.


----------



## berkshirepresident (Jul 24, 2013)

I fish a lot of soft plastics for bass.....and always use a swivel. Have been since Reagan was POTUS.
Where I think swivels may hurt you: certain crank baits and spinner baits that don't have an enclosed "loop" where the line is supposed to attach to the lure. 
Spinner baits and buzz baits don't necessary mesh with a swivel too terribly well....but inline spinners typically do.


----------



## MasterBaiterIMeanBasser (Oct 4, 2014)

Jason Keppler said:


> Just curious if many of you use a swivel to attach a lure to your line? Are there good or had times to use one? Thanks for your advice!
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


i use a swivel with the locking snap on everything and i primarily bass fish and i can tell u from first hand it doesn't inhibit lure action. A lure "MIGHT" sink a bit faster or dive a bit deeper.

Cause i can change lures in seconds i can fish more instead of fussin with a fancy fishin knot or tangles for that matter since my line never gets twisted


----------



## crestliner TS (Jun 8, 2012)

swivels on plastics? No thanks. Don't need the extra hardware that may prevent a fish from biting. Try rigging a couple different rods or just put on another lure. You are probably hurting your catch rate. Also, A slow falling worm is the trick sometimes and swivels add extra weight and hurt when you are trying to be stealthy


----------



## OptOutside440 (Feb 3, 2019)

I use a barrel swivel all the time, but may have learn to just tie on a flouro leader with my ultralight setup because I notice the gills will often first go after the small swivel instead of the inline spinner I usually throw for them.


----------



## berkshirepresident (Jul 24, 2013)

crestliner TS said:


> swivels on plastics? No thanks. Don't need the extra hardware that may prevent a fish from biting. Try rigging a couple different rods or just put on another lure. You are probably hurting your catch rate. Also, A slow falling worm is the trick sometimes and swivels add extra weight and hurt when you are trying to be stealthy


With all due respect, fellow Crestliner, I don't feel that I'm hurting my catch rate at all.
The swivels I use on plastic baits are small. There is no material change to a lure's sink rate. 
Most of my swivels are black, not shiny brass. They're not scaring anything away.
I'm somewhat mixed as to whether red worm hooks work better than black....but that's another discussion. Regardless, I firmly believe that my use of swivels improves my catch rate....as opposed to hurting it. The ability to change lures quickly is more meaningful....IMHO.


----------



## 1MoreKast (Mar 15, 2008)

Hey to each their own, fellas!


----------



## MasterBaiterIMeanBasser (Oct 4, 2014)

berkshirepresident said:


> With all due respect, fellow Crestliner, I don't feel that I'm hurting my catch rate at all.
> The swivels I use on plastic baits are small. There is no material change to a lure's sink rate.
> Most of my swivels are black, not shiny brass. They're not scaring anything away.
> I'm somewhat mixed as to whether red worm hooks work better than black....but that's another discussion. Regardless, I firmly believe that my use of swivels improves my catch rate....as opposed to hurting it. The ability to change lures quickly is more meaningful....IMHO.



Exactly! I never get skunked and i never get outfished! And i dont think even remotely im hindering my catch rate by using a swivel and just like berkshirepresident stated i think using a swivel actually improves my catch rate cause i can change lures in seconds which means more time my lure/bait is in the water while others are tying on a fancy knot every time. Even if that means i save an extra 5 minutes per lure change that really adds up in a days time on the water. Use the smallest swivel u can obviously mates.


----------



## hailtothethief (Jan 18, 2017)

The vix hit 40 today. That’s like a pissed off meter for the stock market. 50 is like boiling, and 40 is really pissed off. I hope everyone can keep it together. Everyone is a little more prickly coming up on the infamous ides of march. I know i felt terrible the other day and ripped my bosses head off and feel great about myself now that some time has passed. Things are how you feel. If u feel bad , that’s how it is.

As far as swivels go i dont use a swivel with plastics if i want to change a lot i use a small snap. You can buy the swivels and snaps separate and attach the swivel to your mainline and attach the snap to your leader.


----------



## stormfront (Feb 18, 2016)

I hate line twist as much as I hate mosquitoes. You folks have me rethinking my setups. Question? Does anyone use Trout or Crappie Magnets with a swivel tied to the main line and then a leader to the jig?


----------



## OptOutside440 (Feb 3, 2019)

You can always just use a Shyster and not worry about line twist at all.


----------



## stormfront (Feb 18, 2016)

OptOutside440 said:


> You can always just use a Shyster and not worry about line twist at all.
> 
> View attachment 344141


 So Shysters are back? When I bought them they were .59 or .79 each. LOL. Made in the USA back then too. They were a good spinner.


----------



## One guy and a boat (Aug 8, 2018)

hatteras1 said:


> View attachment 342801
> 
> Speed clips are cool for tiny jigs


I added a couples sizes of speed clips for this year. Biggest size being 3/8 of an inch. Wondering if they'll work trolling large crankbaits. 

Sent from my Pixel 3a XL using Tapatalk


----------



## berkshirepresident (Jul 24, 2013)

One guy and a boat said:


> I added a couples sizes of speed clips for this year. Biggest size being 3/8 of an inch. Wondering if they'll work trolling large crankbaits.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 3a XL using Tapatalk


They'll work just fine....and make it very easy to change colors/crankbaits over the course of the day.

So long as you keep moving, pressure is always being applied to the crank bait...and its lip wants to dive....regardless of whether it's tied directly to mono or a swivel.

I use small swivels on my Bandits. My good fishing buddy doesn't care about swivel size, uses what I think are swivels that are too big, and always out-fishes me on crank baits.


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

"Spinning lures" vs swivels:
Without the "tie loop offset"(Shysters have!), other inline spinners might cause line twist(and also need a few jerks of the rod to get turning). That being said, with a swivel, the "whole spinner" might turn/rotate(very slowly!-and ineffectly!) on the swivel. I monitor the "line twist" and if it's starting to occur, add a small "safety pin" spinner to the front, or a short wire(like the Erie Dearie already comes with) to provide an "offset" where the entire spinner acts like a "keel" and performs great w/o twisting the line. I make a lot of my own spinners and usually bend an offset tie loop up front with my wire pliers-no line twist! Another tip, if making spinners with "willow leaf" blades(typically hard to start spinning w/slower retrieves), I add a very slight "offset" to the blade by lightly twisting the blade with, my fingers. The blade simply "has to start" spinning instantly due to the increased water drag across it!


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

berkshirepresident said:


> They'll work just fine....and make it very easy to change colors/crankbaits over the course of the day.
> So long as you keep moving, pressure is always being applied to the crank bait...and its lip wants to dive....regardless of whether it's tied directly to mono or a swivel.
> I use small swivels on my Bandits. My good fishing buddy doesn't care about swivel size, uses what I think are swivels that are too big, and always out-fishes me on crank baits.


Larger swivels "might" be adding some "weight" to the front end and changing the "designed action" of the crank-bait(or increasing the run depth)?! Kind of like the baits with the lead ball molded into the lip. This could be why he's "outfishing" you(just something a little different the fish haven't seen before, maybe?)! You got a "sneaky" buddy there!


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

(Just my take on) snaps/swivels on plastics/jigs? Never. Sometimes when using a plastic w/the quivering tails or appendages(vertically fishing), it might be preferred to use a "loop" knot to help keep the lure "somewhat" more perpendicular to the line for max "action". Tieing a knot tight to a jig head can move forward on the eyelet and cause the jig to hang more vertically than horizonally affecting the presentation un-naturally which is why you use a jig in the first place(to "imitate " natural food). I even take extra time removing the paint from eyelets, and blackout bright hooks with Sharpies! Anything "extra"(mechanical attachments) can reduce the effectiveness of such lures IMHO.


----------



## berkshirepresident (Jul 24, 2013)

c. j. stone said:


> Larger swivels "might" be adding some "weight" to the front end and changing the "designed action" of the crank-bait(or increasing the run depth)?! Kind of like the baits with the lead ball molded into the lip. This could be why he's "outfishing" you(just something a little different the fish haven't seen before, maybe?)! You got a "sneaky" buddy there!


Nah. Just more experienced.


----------



## 1MoreKast (Mar 15, 2008)

c. j. stone said:


> (Just my take on) snaps/swivels on plastics/jigs? Never. Sometimes when using a plastic w/the quivering tails or appendages(vertically fishing), it might be preferred to use a "loop" knot to help keep the lure "somewhat" more perpendicular to the line for max "action". Tieing a knot tight to a jig head can move forward on the eyelet and cause the jig to hang more vertically than horizonally affecting the presentation un-naturally which is why you use a jig in the first place(to "imitate " natural food). I even take extra time removing the paint from eyelets, and blackout bright hooks with Sharpies! Anything "extra"(mechanical attachments) can reduce the effectiveness of such lures IMHO.


CJ - this is a great post^^. It may sound silly to some, but this past winter I've tied all my steelhead jigs to the leader using a Rapala knot (loop knot) to get a more vertical presentation while float fishing in the water. I have noticed a higher rate in take downs. Sharpies are also great tools for darking out some of those shiny clasps or hooks when stealth is preferred. So I agree with you...just helping to solidify your take on it.


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

Thanks, 1More. Fact is, I've prob been doing this(multi-species fishing, making lures-jigs, flies, poppers, harnesses, all kinds of spinners, etc.), longer than most of our membership are years old! I Read everything I can get hold of abt fishing, and watch a lot of video to continue learning. Not bragging, but anymore, I really enjoy passing along my experience(helping/enlightening other members!), esp since I don't get out near as much as I used to. One thing I've noticed on this site is that a lot of people have/are "set" in their ways and think their methods are the only ones! That's why I always add "qualifiers" like IMO, Just My Take, The Way I See It, et al, because I prefer not to get into arguments about A Hobby! First to admit I don't know everything, fishing is constantly evolving(gear, electronics, etc), shortening the learning curve. Seems it doesn't take some of our guys long to go from newbie to "expert", sometimes in one season(or less!)


----------

